# thermopro vs inkbird



## rickc1970

I'm looking at getting a new probe thermometer that will also moniter the smoker/ grill temp. I think I have narrowed it down between Inkbird and Thermopro. I still haven't decied on a stand alone type unit or a bluetooth. I saw that the Thermopro bluetooth units didn't get great reviews on Amazon but their standalone units did and they offer a lifetime warranty on the probes. If I get a bluetooth unit I would like the ability to look at the history of my cook temps...such as when the stall occurred and so forth. Any input?


----------



## phatbac

I have had a thermopro stand alone and now i have an ink bird 4 probe. i love the ink bird- head and shoulders better. I'm still learning it but with the app its so much easier to use. it comes with two smoker clips to have different places in the smoker temps. its a nice setup and I gave like $52 for mine. there are some discount codes running around the site if you search.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Buttah Butts

between the 2 I’d go with inkbird. I have several ThermoWorks units and love them. I recently won an inkbird on this site and have been trying it out and have been impressed with it.


----------



## forktender

Inkbird by a mile as far as going back and checking when stalls happen that's what your phone notepad is for.    I am very thankful that Inkbird did not clutter up and include stuff like that in their app. I'm a big fan of the K.I.S.S school of thought "keep it simple stupid".


----------



## RichGTS

Another vote for the Inkbird - I have the instant read, WiFi and the Bluetooth unit. No complaints on any of them. 
The bluetooth unit uses a simpler app that charts your smokes but it does drop some data off if you close the app while smoking.  Not a dealbreaker - especially considering the price. The unit is very well built and works great.
The wifi unit will keep the chart if you close your phone.
Let us know what you end up with


----------



## rickc1970

thanks for the replies. I think I'll go with the IBT-4XS from Inkbird. It does look like you can see a graph of the temp as you cook so that will help monitor the stall. It doesn't save it but I just want to know as I'm cooking. I'm getting this for a new grill my wife bought me for fathers day. She wanted to get me a charcoal grill so she bought me a Char Griller Kettle grill. I wish I would have known I would have suggested the Weber which isn't that much more in price but I'll give this one a shot.  But it does look like this thermometer will come in handy not only for the grill but for the oven in the house.


----------



## bigfurmn

10% code for the IBBQ-4T  ：XHTGB82T


----------



## chopsaw

rickc1970 said:


> . I think I'll go with the IBT-4XS from Inkbird.


I have this one , and I love it . It's my go to , but if the graph is really important to you , you may be disappointed .


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

rickc1970 said:


> thanks for the replies. I think I'll go with the IBT-4XS from Inkbird. It does look like you can see a graph of the temp as you cook so that will help monitor the stall. It doesn't save it but I just want to know as I'm cooking. I'm getting this for a new grill my wife bought me for fathers day. She wanted to get me a charcoal grill so she bought me a Char Griller Kettle grill. I wish I would have known I would have suggested the Weber which isn't that much more in price but I'll give this one a shot.  But it does look like this thermometer will come in handy not only for the grill but for the oven in the house.


If the graph is really important to you, I recommend the wifi IBBQ-4T.
You can save and download the temperature graph of this oven thermometer through the APP, no worry about lose the data any more. 
10% code for the IBBQ-4T  ：XHTGB82T


----------



## rickc1970

chopsaw said:


> I have this one , and I love it . It's my go to , but if the graph is really important to you , you may be disappointed .


I went ahead and ordered it from Amazon. It should be here Friday.  I was tempted to get the Meater but the one I could afford didn't seem to do well staying connected more than a few feet away. My question on the IBT-4XS is if I am only cooking one type of meat like say a pork shoulder can I just plug in the ambient probe and a meat probe and leave the other two disconnected?


----------



## chopsaw

Yes. You won't be sorry with that therm , it works great for reading Temps and the pre sets are easy to use . Just the graph is no good on it .


----------

